# Medium sized lathe, with all the best stuff



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice set-up outstanding review. Have never seen or heard of a complete 7 year warranty on a wood lathe good luck with it!


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice review Avi. I can't see Robust not building a high quality lathe in small package.I really like your set-up.


----------



## 9x9 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice benchtop lathe--good choice.

This is mine--got it 8 months ago. My first lathe (Robust Scout) and hope it's my last. I'm a self tought beginner woodturner. Before got lathe had a scrap wood box with small cut offs from falt woodworking. Now since I have my Scout lathe keep going back to scrape wood box and use em on the lathe. Even the very small pieces has some use for projects on the lathe. Yeap the Robust Scout is one solid well built benchtop lathe.


----------

